

Clojure vs. Scala - The similarities - Uchikoma
http://codemonkeyism.com/scala-vsclojure-part-3-similarities/

======
xtho
So, here we learn that clojure is "loosly typed" and that the similarity
between Scala and Clojure is that they are more alike than different, and that
Scala is more C style but with functions. Why do I still read such blog posts?
(And BTW I comment on them in order to remind myself not to read such posts in
the future.)

------
fleitz
A better question <http://isjavadeadyet.com/>?

